# What to do with over ripe mangoes?



## buckytom

i bought a box of 8 really big mangoes last week, and they got pushed to the back of the fridge and were forgotten about.

most of them are over ripe now, so i was wondering what i could make with them.

i was thinking smoothies, or maybe even a sweet/savory bread, but i'd need a recipe for the latter.

what would you do with several overripe mangoes? 

i don't think they'd make it all the way to the u.p. of michigan in tact with the snowball launcher...


----------



## merstar

Do you have an ice cream maker? You could make mango ice cream or gelato! (or mango sorbet or sherbet). 
Or you could do a mango pudding or a mango fool.
Another idea - you could make a mango puree, and swirl it into vanilla ice cream!


----------



## Dawgluver

Mango salsa, with some chili powder, maybe pineapple.  And they make a great meat tenderizer, mango puree with some spices to smear on meat.  Hmm.  Maybe puree the whole lot and freeze 'em for later, in ice cube trays or ziplocks, perhaps with some lime juice.  Mango daquiris.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, mango, chipotle salsa add sliced green onions and cilantro for color.  Freeze the extra.


----------



## Snip 13

Mango Muffins


----------



## Snip 13

You could also make a seared beef salad with mango slices, arugula, and feta.

You could make chutney for later use or atchar.


----------



## powerplantop

Mango Cream Pie!

Mango Cream Pie - YouTube


----------



## buckytom

thanks for the quick replies, everyone. i have some good ideas now. ice cream, meat tenderizer, muffins, chutney, or pie all sound really good.

i'm not sure if a salsa or slices would work since i think they work better with more fresh mangoes. but maybe a mango/chipotle bbq or hot sauce... hmmm.

thanks again.


----------



## powerplantop

almost forgot Mango Ceviche





Mango Ceviche by powerplantop, on Flickr


----------



## Snip 13

Pleasure  I'm glad some of my ideas helped. You got many good ones.


----------



## vitauta

Orange-Mango Macadamia Nut Bread Recipe | Yummly

this one looks good to me.  only prob with yummly is--too many yummy yummly recipes from which to choose!


----------



## Snip 13

powerplantop said:


> almost forgot Mango Ceviche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mango Ceviche by powerplantop, on Flickr


 
This sounds lovely


----------



## menumaker

Blitz them in a blender, divide into 1cup portions, freeze and then any or all of the above when you want


----------



## letscook

smoothies


----------



## GotGarlic

powerplantop said:


> almost forgot Mango Ceviche
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mango Ceviche by powerplantop, on Flickr



Sounds delicious and looks gorgeous!


----------



## Rocklobster

letscook said:


> smoothies


+1. I am a smoothie drinker. We rarely throw any fruit out because it can all be cleaned, frozen and added to smoothies later.


----------



## vitauta

i would have to set aside one of the nicest mangoes for cutting into my yogurt cups,  mmmm....


----------



## powerplantop

Snip 13 said:


> This sounds lovely





GotGarlic said:


> Sounds delicious and looks gorgeous!



Thank you.


----------



## vitauta

it only just now occurred to me that the sumptuous-looking mango ceviche in the picture might be your own, ppt.  it is a vision of pure temptation, provocatively poised in glass...


----------



## powerplantop

vitauta said:


> it only just now occurred to me that the sumptuous-looking mango ceviche in the picture might be your own, ppt.  it is a vision of pure temptation, provocatively poised in glass...



It is mine. I saw great looking mangoes at the market in Chile. I did them just like fish ceviche. Lime juice, peppers, tomato, onions and cilantro. I took a lot of shots to get the look I was looking for. I am very happy with the photo and the ceviche  was really good.


----------



## buckytom

thanks very much, everyone.

ppo, (i don't know why i used to call you ppt, unless you're a power point expert), your pic is beautiful.

i'll have to try that with any remaining magoes that are still firm.


----------



## powerplantop

buckytom said:


> thanks very much, everyone.
> 
> ppo, (i don't know why i used to call you ppt, unless you're a power point expert), your pic is beautiful.
> 
> i'll have to try that with any remaining magoes that are still firm.



Thank, I do not know much about power point,


----------



## CWS4322

Feed them to the chickens? That is what I do with anything that is oops, past its prime but not moldy/rotten. Maybe that is why my hens are happy hens? They get to eat all kinds of things besides layer mash.


----------



## Mad Cook

buckytom said:


> i bought a box of 8 really big mangoes last week, and they got pushed to the back of the fridge and were forgotten about.
> 
> most of them are over ripe now, so i was wondering what i could make with them.
> 
> i was thinking smoothies, or maybe even a sweet/savory bread, but i'd need a recipe for the latter.
> 
> what would you do with several overripe mangoes?
> 
> i don't think they'd make it all the way to the u.p. of michigan in tact with the snowball launcher...


Mash them up and make ice cream. Just fold the mango pulp and a little sugar to taste into whipped cream (not aerosol cream, whip it yourself) and freeze. No need to stir while freezing.


----------

